# Heat press machine repair in Atlanta



## pinkchoclate29 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi. My heat press machine is blowing fuses as soon *** it reach about 180 degrees. Do anyone know where in Atlanta I can get it repaired?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the brand and model?


----------



## pinkchoclate29 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm really have no idea. I ordered it from a place on ebay from yescomusa. It doesn't have a brand name on it or anything.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

can you take a pictures? how long as it being doing this?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Before getting it repaired you may want to check how much is loaded onto that line. If I don't have some lights and other things turned off it overloads the circuit and blows a fuse (I have a studio/office in my home and other things are on this circuit, as well). I need to (and have been procrastinating) in getting another line into the house dedicated to the heat press.


----------



## pinkchoclate29 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thx 4 everyone's help. Sorry took so long to get the pics up, had internet problems. Can anyone help???


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the same no-name as you. Mine had an internal electrical failure yesterday and died.

I'm going to open mine today and see if I can find out what shorted out. If you happen to come across schematics for this model let me know.


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

pinkchoclate29 said:


> I'm really have no idea. I ordered it from a place on ebay from yescomusa. It doesn't have a brand name on it or anything.


Now, you're scaring me from ever getting one and instead, just paying for pre applied, heat transferred Tee's, and leave the issues, to someone else!


----------



## Nrodgirl (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello I also purchased a heat press from ebay. Recently my pressure regulator broke. Does anyone know where I can purchase another???


----------



## Unique-swagg (Mar 14, 2021)

pinkchoclate29 said:


> Hi. My heat press machine is blowing fuses as soon *** it reach about 180 degrees. Do anyone know where in Atlanta I can get it repaired?


My heat press machines are broke. Help!!! 
One will not clamp down entirely, and the other one has a piece broken that prevent it from lifting up and clamping down


----------

